# Whats your most prized possession?



## theminister (Nov 26, 2012)

It can be the latest LV handbag, rolex, etc


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 26, 2012)

U have a purse ?    And ill go with.... My Harddrive    It has thousands of pictures of my life
I don't have anything worth a Damn except my house


----------



## mr.port (Nov 26, 2012)

My PC ?    I would say family, but thats not really a possession .


----------



## Cashout (Nov 26, 2012)

Other than the obvious - health, family, friends, answers my beach house sitting on the whites sands of the Gulf - best view in the world!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 26, 2012)

autographed mr bean picture


----------



## theminister (Nov 26, 2012)

mine is my wife, she bears with all my crap and is still by my side. I love her to bits


----------



## DF (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess as far as possessions go I would have to say my flat screen especially during football season.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 26, 2012)

My daughter and my brain.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 26, 2012)

stuff?

harley


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 26, 2012)

my car.... always has been, always will be.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 26, 2012)

My brain, and huge dick


----------



## theminister (Nov 26, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> My brain, and huge dick



rofl'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 26, 2012)

My wife and 5 daughters.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 26, 2012)

My high school football state championship ring/letterman jacket.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 26, 2012)

My freedom and my family


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was younger it was my camaro...lol!  Now-a-days it is my wife and two kids.


----------



## cougar (Nov 26, 2012)

Just to wake up every morning and look over at my (Sweetheart) Wife..And of course my Boy,he's been oversea's with ungle sam 6 years now,but he'll be home in a couple weeks for Xmas......... Lov you Son.....


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

If we're talking material possessions - I would have to say my Cartier Watch

If we're talking life - My daughter


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 26, 2012)

Material will always be my 68 Camaro.....     In life, my big swinging WEINER! it keeps my wife happy and created my boys so if it wasnt for the HAMMER id have nothing......   LOL!!


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 26, 2012)

Kids, wife, Wilson Combat Tactical Elite 1911, G.A.Precision sniper rifles.


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 27, 2012)

The 2 Gold medals I won at the 2002/2003 world Tae Kwon Do championships.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2012)

Whatever female I'm in a deep relationship with at the time.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 27, 2012)

my house and my tv.  i'm with dfeaton on this one.  nothing like just chilling around the house on sundays watching football and catching up on rest.  no work,  no gym,  just football in my man cave with the lights out and blinds closed lol.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 27, 2012)

has to be my busa. never though i would b able to own anything of value and the day i bought my busa it gave me a great perspective of how far i had come.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2012)

For me the material stuff don't hold a candle to a good women and my children nothing is more prized and prideful to have then them, now for the nest good women to come and get added to the lost lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> The 2 Gold medals I won at the 2002/2003 world Tae Kwon Do championships.



Nice bro, I feel bad fo the little girls you had to beat to win that. Sorry had to do it just don't kick my ass for it please lol!


----------



## amore169 (Nov 27, 2012)

My family.


----------



## g0re (Nov 27, 2012)

Being able to lift 2lbs with this...


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Family and friends is all you need in this world.  Everything else is irrelevant..


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 27, 2012)

i have a hard time looking at family as possetions. you can only own materiel shit. but if all is included then obviously my son is my most prized.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 27, 2012)

My family and my dog.... And my complete set of Sugar Ray Leonard fights!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2012)

Admin said:


> My family and my dog.... And my complete set of Sugar Ray Leonard fights!



He was one of the best to watch none of this hold me hug me crap and man he was so fast, love that sticking the neck out come hit me and quick move and smack to your face when you tried while twirling the other arm. He was a show to watch.

I forgot to add my dag thanks for the reminder!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> i have a hard time looking at family as possetions. you can only own materiel shit. but if all is included then obviously my son is my most prized.



I feel as long as you understand it goes both ways you are each others possession then fine not not one sided it's possessing not owning and I have had possession of my children going on 19 and 17 years now as far a the women I need a new we both broke that possession off years ago in a split.

I also posses a dog I treasure over anything material and over most people.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 27, 2012)

My fiance, family and 2 cats.  And of course my weight belt and lifting straps lol


----------



## cougar (Nov 27, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> Being able to lift 2lbs with this...



Thats is F"""KING awlsum....LOL    You dog..... I want one one for Xmas.............


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 27, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> It can be the latest LV handbag, rolex, etc



Whats a "LV handbag"?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Whats a "LV handbag"?



Louis Vuitton


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Louis Vuitton



My most prized possession is not knowing what LV stands for.


----------



## PFM (Nov 27, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> It can be the latest LV handbag, rolex, etc



That is some queer fucking shit Minister ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 28, 2012)

Besides my hot wife and great kids

I have 3 Belgian Browning over and under shotguns .410, .20 and .12 matching set.  Given to me by Gpa he got them in while in WW2.  I could never afford them,  but they are priceless to me.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 28, 2012)

pfm said:


> that is some queer fucking shit minister ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



roflmfao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 28, 2012)

Still trying to recover after the gov't took everything...and I mean everything. Forfeiture. It's impossible for me not to be bitter. I've tried. Thankfully I have had support from a great family...even my ex wife. Trying to stay positive is key, and it starts in the gym for me.


----------



## basskiller (Nov 28, 2012)

my daughters


----------



## DADAWG (Nov 29, 2012)

i are a redneck , its my ar 15.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 29, 2012)

My family and my crazy 5 yr old Boxer that still acts likes she's a pup.

Materials...my tactical 12G w/pistol grip.....and Bigscreen TV!


----------

